# I have a Mechanical Engineering degree. What is minimum eligiblity to get CA CIVIL PE? HELP!!



## mamba24 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello Community ...

I graduated in 04' with a Mechanical Degree. I work for a Public Agency doing Civil engineering work now for 3 years. However, the agency pays me as a technician and not an engineeer.

I need to attain a PE as a civil engineer! is it possible to do? If so, HOW?

THANKS FOR THE HELP!


----------



## November (Aug 2, 2010)

mamba24 said:


> Hello Community ...
> I graduated in 04' with a Mechanical Degree. I work for a Public Agency doing Civil engineering work now for 3 years. However, the agency pays me as a technician and not an engineeer.
> 
> I need to attain a PE as a civil engineer! is it possible to do? If so, HOW?
> ...


I had a problem close to what you are faced with. I graduated with and Electrical and needed a civil. I read the rules and it seemed to me that a degree in civil or a closely related field is all that is needed to get the first four years eligibility. I also have a masters, also in electrical. So that should get me an additional two years experience. Based on my reading, all I needed was two years practical experience and the four recommendations. All recommendations must be from current licensed civil eng or be exempt (ie federal gov). Additionally, experience must be civil experience, not drafting or management. So I sumitted the paper work. And just like that received approval to take the exam. I found it much more difficult to pass the exam however because I took no civil courses in collage. Good news is that I finally passed. One more bit of knowledge. your degree may need to have the word "Engineer" in it. If your degree says "Mechanical Science" or some such thing, it may be a problem.

NOVEMBER


----------

